# non riesco ad ascoltare mp3 [RISOLTO]

## bi-andrea

Non ho mai ascoltato mp3 con Gentoo se non nel ultimo periodo, cosa strana che non riesce ad riprodurli ne alsaplayer, ne Smplayer, ne xine

in package.use

 *Quote:*   

> media-sound/alsaplayer alsa audiofile flac gtk nls id3tag ogg oss vorbis nls opengl xosd
> 
> media-libs/xine-lib  aalib

 

come ambiente sono sistemato così

 *Quote:*   

> USE="X gnome gdu extras device-mapper policykit consolekit gtk jpeg png xulrunner mp3 mp4 mpeg dvd buildtime dvdr cdr cdparanoia cdda mplayer pulseaudio sound vcd truetype fontconfig libkms"

 

o c'è anche un'altro player?

----------

## k01

personalmente uso amarok, oppure exaile. inoltre ti consiglio di utilizzare il profilo desktop se già non lo stai usando, e se già lo stai usando alcune flag che hai impostato sono ridondanti   :Razz: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Ciao k01, le flag ridondandi quali sarebbero su quelle che ho citato?

rhythmbox come lo vedi?

----------

## k01

per le use guarda cosa c'è in /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/  :Wink: 

per rhythmbox non ti so dire per esperienza diretta ma dovrebbe essere buono, ovvio che se utilizzi gnome come DE sarebbe più appropriato usare questo che amarok, questione di scelte

----------

## bi-andrea

ho risolto installando proprio rhythmbox, ho pure le radio  :Cool:  , sui gusti inefetti ho sempre usato Gnome, son solo gusti, a questo punto disinstallo alsaplayer.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

